# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil en diarree

## Ikask

Een vraag voor de gene die me verder kan helpen,
Vorige week van vrijdag op zaterdag ziek geworden, uiteindelijk bleek het een bacterie in me darmen te zijn. Hevige diarree tot en met woensdag gehad. Dinsdag avond nog sex gehad en woensdag ongesteld geworden. Zondag is altijd me laatste pil. Nu de vraag of er een verhoogd risico is i.v.m zwangerschap?

----------

